# 72 GTO correct exhaust exit



## Todd (Mar 18, 2019)

So, I'm looking to replace the rear valance on my 72 GTO. My car is completely original and currently has the dual side exit tail pipes. They sell the valance with or without exhaust cutouts, did GM really offer both rear exit and the dual side exit tail pipes? If so, I'm sure it'd be nearly impossible to find out which exhaust came on this car as the rear valance on it now is ABS.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

The 1972 LeMans with the GTO option was a one year only side exit. (64 & 65 were similar but not exactly the same) The rear valance did not have cutouts. The other LeMans variants also did not have cut outs.


----------

